# going to start a new loft



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

hi, yes i am going to finally start a new loft soon at the moment u might have seen somepics but they are acculy in a tomperlary loft my dad will be building a loft this week or next im hoping that i can paint the inside and make it look junglish with trees and flowers thats if my dad lets me cause im 14, i will put pics on when we start


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awsome man can't wait to see it!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thxs........................


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Will be waiting for pics.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes i i will i hope my dad can get to it this week because im onna start getting busy with school


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you ever get the loft built.


----------

